

Are you developer? Then play XSS game (by Google), find bugs, and get 7500$  - TechMafiaNet
http://techmafia.net/google/2014/05/31/are-you-developer-google-gives-you-a-chance-to-play-xss-game-find-bug-and-get-paid-7500.html

======
TechMafiaNet
Please, give more points to my post, in order more developers will know about
this interesting game idea created by Google

